

Ask HN: Putting myself through college by freelancing? - nikov

I&#x27;m an 18 year old high school student.<p>Since finishing Machine learning class on Coursera about a week ago I became really interested in Machine learning and AI.<p>I am hoping to get into college abroad because local colleges don&#x27;t have really good computer science courses. Specifically, I am considering University of Edinburgh, because of their strong AI program.<p>Since my country is in EU tuition is free. However, living costs are pretty high (about $1100 per month). My family is poor and probably will not be able to support me financially. I&#x27;ve been wondering would it be possible to support myself through freelancing part time?<p>I&#x27;ve been doing web development for past few years and recently I&#x27;ve built a few medium sized web apps using Laravel. I&#x27;ve also played around building some Python scripts.<p>Could I cover those living costs with freelancing?<p>How much should I work per week, and will it be affect the balance between studying and working?
======
malmsteen
Scholarship ?! Which country are you in ?

~~~
nikov
I'm from Croatia. I looked into scholarships, but since my country entered EU
two years ago, we are no longer regarded as "poor", and most of the
scholarships are for "poorer" countries like India.

